# Another Ingot Fix :-0



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love Ingot. Those are some amazing pictures with such clarity. His toy really stands out in the pictures. Such a handsome boy. I wish I could have one.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a handsome dog!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow great pictures. He sure looks like he is kicking it up out there.


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

There is something about the breed that just seems so lovable.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow, he's a loveable looking, gorgeous pup! I'm developing serious coveting problems here, but, oh my, I sure do enjoy his pictures.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! I love him, too!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, didn't he used to be little? What a great dog!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a dear and friendly-looking puppy he is.


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

He is adorable, my son and DIL just brought Bella home (Old English Sheepdog) about 3 weeks ago. They grow so fast


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh my, he is incredible. What a gorgeous ball of fluff. I've loved watching him grow over the last months. My hubby is especially take with him. His parents had 2 when he was a child and he's always loved OES's. Beautiful boy.


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

wow, gorgeous dog. i love old english, those and red setters.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

OMG, is he ever cute. This is my first time meeting him. Beautiful pictures. He looks like the world biggest love, a one ton lap dog.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a smile he brings to my face !!! He's gorgeous !!!


----------

